# Bidens new executive order



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now the military will be required to pay for sex reassignment surgery. Someone pinch me Im sick of this nightmare.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a good one....

Biden is signing an EO to "buy american"... trying to spring board US jobs and manufacturing. This is good.... but why was every Democrat screaming "racism" when Trump was doing the same thing with his "america first" inniciative? Why were they screaming "racism" when he was wanting to tax china and bring jobs back to US soil? Why was he called "racist" when he was trying to make better trade deals with Mexico more US friendly.....

Yes... think about this. There are people on social media jumping for joy about this EO by Biden... some are members of congress. But yet they were the same ones crying "RACISM" and what not when Trump was trying to do the exact same thing... .AND HE DID IT.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey.... i will be waiting to see the media scream racism..... but biden just did a travel ban to help fight covid....

Hmmmmm...... just waiting here....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I hope people start seeing hypocrisy in the MSM and the left


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess Biden isn't as bad as you guys thought....Even Trump didn't do this. About time we had a president who could really try to increase....."Buy America"

President Joe Biden will take steps on Monday to harness the purchasing power of the United States government, the world's biggest single buyer, to increase domestic manufacturing and create markets for new technologies, a senior administration official said.

Biden will sign an executive order aimed at closing loopholes in existing "Buy American" provisions, which structure the $600 billion in goods and services the federal government buys each year, making any waivers more transparent, and creating a senior White House role to oversee the process

Increasing U.S. manufacturing, a central tenet of Biden's presidential campaign, has proven a vexing challenge for previous administrations, including that of former President Donald Trump.

Lower wages and weaker environmental standards have triggered the exodus of key manufacturing capabilities to China and other countries in recent decades, including medical equipment, resulting in critical gaps laid bare during the COVID-19 pandemic.

China overtook the United States as the world's top manufacturer in 2010, and was responsible for 28% of global output in 2018, according to United Nations data.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your blind Ken, and absolutely full of bs. Trump had record unemployment and increased wages. Your to blind, or dont watch enough news outlets and sre ignorant of the truth. The democrats through over regulations and taxes oushed manufscturing out of the united states. Im glad you difnt teach my kids your twisted history. In my grsndaughters history class they are currently learning how terrible all our early presidents were as this nation began. History teachers are teaching our students what a horrible nation we were and are. She came home and asked her dad why he liked Thomas Jefferson. My son said for one thing he stopped the slave trade, then sent marines to Tripoli to also stop white slave trade. She said they didnt have a single good thing to say about any of them.

Ken if your not familiar with Trumps accomplishments you have had your head burried in liberal lulu land sand, or your in a state of denial. Definitely not mainstream politically. Evidently you have an agenda, so I will not even hope to persuade you, but hopefully others who read this will be persuaded.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Lower wages and weaker environmental standards have triggered the exodus of key manufacturing capabilities to China and other countries in recent decades, including medical equipment, resulting in critical gaps laid bare during the COVID-19 pandemic.


Ken.... just look at what you wrote here. So key manufacturing jobs went over seas because of lower wages and environmental standards.... What Biden has done in less than a week with his EO's is exactly what pushed jobs away....

1. Joined the Paris accord. Which puts higher standards back on the USA.
2. Raised min wage jobs for federal employees to $15. What do you think that will do to the rest of the job market and wages?

Really???????

Also Plainsman is right... Trump always pushed USA first and pushed to get better deals and jobs back to the USA. You must be blind big time. Remember people were complaining about his Trade deals being shifted too much towards the USA.... THE PEOPLE COMPLAINING WERE ELECTED OFFICALS..... uke: oke:

Here I will put a link below. It is Rep. Creshaw talking about some of the EO's... and "Biden's" Plan.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> This famous line from the Marine Corps Hymn has its origin in the Barbary War of the early 19 th century. In the late 1700s and early 1800s, the kingdoms of North Africa, called Algiers, Tunis, and Tripoli-today, Algeria, Tunisia, and Libya, respectively-conducted piracy in the Mediterranean Sea against American and European shipping.


 Odd that most modern literature mentions piracy. People automatically think money, gold, and jewels when they think of pirates, but the people aboard these ships were sold as slaves.



> The Barbary pirates, sometimes called Barbary corsairs or Ottoman corsairs, were Muslim pirates and privateers who operated from North Africa, based primarily in the ports of Salé, Rabat, Algiers, Tunis, and Tripoli.This area was known in Europe as the Barbary Coast, in reference to the Berbers.Their predation extended throughout the Mediterranean, south along West Africa's Atlantic seaboard ...





> The outline of history presented in the article referenced above is basically correct, although its emphasis on "Muslim slave traders" (no mention that Jefferson himself, like many other Americans at the time, was also a slaveowner) and the "Muslim book of jihad" is questionable.


 For a couole hundred years it was not questionable. Today the world isnt supposed to hear about white slave trade by Muslims. We are to think only blacks have been slaves and Muslims are kind and peaceful always. History after liberal editing isnt worth the paper its printed on.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is hopeless.......You will NEVER see anything good that can come from a Democrat no matter what it is. This is something Trump DID NOT accomplish and now Biden is. Plainsman, being a bonehead should not be a lifetimes goal. You are totally out to lunch. I've really tried to listen to your side, even if I thought is was wrong.

You are so far right, you are blind to anything else. You need to open your eyes and see that some people do not share your views on things. We are different not necessarily wrong. This time Biden is right.

I'm surprised you were not in DC along with the rest of the rioters on Jan 6. You would fit right in with the rest of those criminals assaulting the Capital because Tromp told them to.

You are basically driving me away from here. After being gone for a couple months, I thought I would come back and things maybe might have changed. I actually thought we could have a good discussion on things. I put up something you should agree with and you tear it apart and call me names.+....I was totally wrong. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Don't bother answering. I won't see it anyway.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I'm surprised you were not in DC along with the rest of the rioters on Jan 6. You would fit right in with the rest of those criminals assaulting the Capital because Tromp told them to.


 Sure sure. Simply because I refuse to let you bs me doesnt mean I fall into the worst that you can paint me. It takes two to argue Ken, and one has to be as stubborn as the other to get where we are. The big difference is many of your posts with time have been proven wrong, and mine right, but that has had no influence on your stubbornness. Im not changing my opinion simply on your say so.

Biden is a fool, and always has been. His record is dismal. Its a shame this is the best the democrats can do.
Ken now a congressman from Illinois has a bill up to stop Christian influence in our culture. How is he going to do that build a coliseum?
Biden is at it again. He signed an EO that will allow Russia and China to become part of our power grid. What a genius --- not.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> He signed an EO that will allow Russia and China to become part of our power grid


I HOPE NOT.... has anyone seen the reboot of the movie "red dawn".... China shut down our power grid/communication grid and invaded.

Again... I know this is tinfoil hat territory and "hollywood" magic type. But allowing access wouldn't that allow some control as well?

I dont know all the ins and outs but why are we doing this? especially when he just took away some of our power independence by cancelling the key stone pipeline? So now with them in our grid... they have some control of what we get or dont get??? Is there an equal 3 way say or not? Lots of questions need to be answered before moving forward.



> This time Biden is right.


Ken... .please share when he is "right".... What EO are good for our country as a whole that he has just signed? The ones we are talking about... are they good or bad for our country as a whole? AGAIN.... AS A WHOLE... not a 10% minority... but as a whole??? Not benefitting a fringe group or cause... but as a whole???

If you say Paris Accord... I will argue that the USA is already the most regulated even more so than any other country when it comes to emmissions standards and enviromental causes. Getting out of the Paris Accord did nothing to change that. All it did was make the rest of the world not use the USA "credits" for what they are doing as their own.....ie: Other industrialized countries needed to up there game instead of saying we can pass it on to the USA because of their size. That is really what was happening in the Paris Accord.

But please tell us what is good about some of the EO's he is signing? How it will be good for all people?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

They don't become part of the power grid, he is allowing us power companies to buy Chinese product.

Basically they can buy Chinese transformers because not enough were made here.

Hopefully we can get something in place to get manufacturing of these systems back, but it will need to be a stepped approach as there isn't the production capability here in the USA to match demand right now. The EO cancelled the previous EO that declared they could not purchase them, in essence putting the power grid at a higher risk of failure immediately due to a lack of maintenance materials.

All or none instantly doesn't work real well when a supply chain has to be completely rebuilt.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Hopefully we can get something in place to get manufacturing of these systems back, but it will need to be a stepped approach as there isn't the production capability here in the USA to match demand right now.


So talking about bringing the USA up to speed so they can produce more materials and what not.... How will rejoining the Paris Accord help accomplish this? How will not having China in the Accord help accomplish this? How will cancelling the Keystone pipeline help with more energy independence so costs of manufacturing products in the USA to be lowered HELP with this?

Like I stated... this is just bringing questions up for people to think about.

I mean if what SD say is true is that it is making us get supplies quicker... GREAT. But how will that help with USA with jobs coming back into the USA.... How about the EO Biden did stating BUY AMERICAN.... doesn't this go directly against that?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

:rollin: Yes I should have been more specific, I understand they are not stringing wires from China to Hawaii then the west coast. Their product becomes part of our power grid. I wonder about so much reliance on China. Last year I spent nearly $2000 on a DJI Mavic Pro zoom camera drone. Then some gov report says they may be able to use the same satellite thst the drone uses for guidance to monitor everything I do with the drone. The FAA has now put so many restrictions on it that its not worth having, and I have two. I like pictures of campsites in the mountains, but from a perspective where you see the camper in the mountains. I also wanted air photos of the fields on the farms back home. Satellite now stops my drone at 400 feet and there is no way to take a picture of even a 40 acre field. Actually your supposed to keep your drone in sight so now the sell 2x glasses so you can fly out to a mile and still see your drone. They advertise it as haveing six mile range, but that does no good because there is a huge fine for violating regulations. I am licensed so every flight is logged in by satellite.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Paris accords are a joke as nobody with any impact are following them. As you can see I don't care for them.

CO emissions in the USA are and have been trending down and it's still a good thing to keep working on in my mind and keep trying to progress.

Without getting china to comply it's a fart in the wind.

I have no doubt the USA can meet whatever environmental requirements it needs to with regards to any manufacturing as we are the most inventive and creative society in the world.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I have no doubt the USA can meet whatever environmental requirements it needs to with regards to any manufacturing as we are the most inventive and creative society in the world.


Correct.... but at what cost? Will it bring jobs and manufacturing back to the USA? When a product produced over seas because of lack of regulation costs $1 to produce and in the USA it costs $5 to produce.... where will people go buy?

We as a country are legislating ourselves to death. I know the USA should be a leader by example. Well we are at one of the highest standards right now and other countries are lacking. Why should we keep going up. Maybe we should hold the other countries to our standards.... then once they get there we set the bar higher. remember it is GLOBAL WARMING not USA WARMING.

Sorry to off on a tangent and SD you agree with me on this. But it shows you the stupidity in our elected officials.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> I guess Biden isn't as bad as you guys thought....Even Trump didn't do this. About time we had a president who could really try to increase....."Buy America"


No, he's worse. Buy America indeed. With just one of his executive orders he destroyed 11,000 American jobs and will likely force us back to dependence on foreign oil. This guy is a complete disaster and it's only been a week. uke:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> > I guess Biden isn't as bad as you guys thought....Even Trump didn't do this. About time we had a president who could really try to increase....."Buy America"
> 
> 
> No, he's worse. Buy America indeed. With just one of his executive orders he destroyed 11,000 American jobs and will likely force us back to dependence on foreign oil. This guy is a complete disaster and it's only been a week. uke:


I agree with the thought that he lampooned 11,000 jobs. That's bad.

But the foreign oil argument doesn't hold water when the pipeline was going to transport Canadian oil. Granted it's in the same continent and a better trade partner.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Wrong.



> It would run through Baker, Montana, where American-produced light crude oil from the Williston Basin (Bakken formation) of Montana and North Dakota would be added to the Keystone's throughput of synthetic crude oil (syncrude) and diluted bitumen (dilbit) from the oil sands of Canada.


Here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keystone_Pipeline

I'll concede that the dependence on foreign oil is questionable, but the crude from the Bakken that would have gone through the pipeline will now likely be shipped by rail at a substantially higher cost. And who benefits? Warren Buffett, who had a very strong relationship with Obama. Does he have the same relationship with Obiden?

At the very least, this will increase the cost of gas at the pump along with destroying American jobs. Just one more instance of Obiden giving middle income Americans the finger.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> but the crude from the Bakken that would have gone through the pipeline will now likely be shipped by rail at a substantially higher cost. And who benefits?


Remember he said he is doing this for the "enviroment". But Trains make more emissions and leave a worse carbon foot print than the pipe line. Also you think all of it will be moved via trains.... NOPE... it will be trucked.... which even a greater emissions and carbon foot print.

This is a prime example of stupid legislation. It also shows you when someone "tries" to do some good or they think they are and it causes more harm. Just like the forest management in CA and the wild fires. People think... OH WE ARE SAVING THE FOREST... no you really are not. What you are doing is making the fires burn longer and cause more destruction.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp

So people saying that the moves are not to become more forgein oil dependent.... See above.

He is suspending gas and oil leasing on public lands and in the ocean. uke: uke:

Again this is all to appease a fringe group.... :eyeroll:

They say it is to "stop emissions" and move the USA to less emissions. AGAIN WE ARE ONE OF THE WORLD LEADERS IN THIS COMPARED TO OUR SIZE AND INDUSTRIALIZATION.

How many more jobs will this possibly kill???

BTW.... in about 1 week Biden has done 40 EO's. Like I mentioned in another thread. This should scare people because when a president is doing EO's they are not doing the will for the people... and it shows you CONGRESS isn't doing the will of the people either. IT is all about a power grab and what party is in power.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So Biden wants to cut subsidies and tax breaks to oil and gas companies....

Wont this jump the price of gas and oil?????

I know that is why they say they subsidize crops is to help keep the costs of food down. Or that is what they claim. I am not here to argue that aspect at all.

I am just saying with the EO's and his "plan" is going to do to gas prices. I was liking prices being in my area at $2.25 a gallon... not when it was $5 a gallon a few years ago. All of this to appease a fringe group.

Remember when we discussed OBAMACARE and I stated that it was sweeping legislation that will on help about 10% of the population but hurt the rest. This is the exact same thing. :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Warm up the tar and pick the chickens were going to need it. oke:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would bet a lot of these end up in court quickly.

I see they already stopped the immigration one yesterday through the legal system.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I see they already stopped the immigration one yesterday through the legal system.


The reason why was because it stopped ALL deportations immediately. So even if someone was schedualed to be deported before his EO.. .it had to be stopped. Even if violent criminals were going to be deported his EO stopped it.

That is why it won in courts because it went AGAINST LAWS.


----------

